# Dirtpark Heroldsberg-Wer weiß mehr?



## player599 (24. Juni 2010)

letztens im wochenblatt stand, es würde auf einem von schwan-stabilo bereitgestelltem gelände ein dirtpark am rande von heroldsberg entstehen, danach habe ich ncihts neues mehr darüber erfahren. weiß jemand noch mehr über das projekt? ist es schon in die bauphase übergegangen oder fehlt noch die erlaubnis vom bürgermeister? gibt es noch möglichkeiten beim bau zu helfen, und was wird die karte kosten, mti der man als nicht-mitglied dort fahren kann?

LG niki


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (9. September 2010)

Hallo,

also der Park ist momentan noch im Aufbau, wie man auch gut von der Straße aus erkennen kann. So richtig nutzen wird man ihn aber erst nächstes Jahr können in Form einer Mitgliedschaft oder Tagesticket oder so, da das Gelände umzäunt wird. Es war dazu erst am Dienstag wieder ein Artikel in der lokalen Zeitung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## player599 (9. September 2010)

ja, ich hab den park schon von der mittefrankenbahn gesehen, und auch schon wen fahren gesehen?!?! schaut auf jeden fall bis jetzt sehr gut aus!


----------



## kindergartenkin (9. September 2010)

steht der Zaun denn schon ? 
Und wird der Park in Verbindung mit dem Sportverein Heroldsberg gebaut ? -Versicherung etc.


----------



## player599 (9. September 2010)

sowet ich mich erinnere, wird der park vom MTB-club heroldsberg gebaut, und von schwan stabilo unterstützt, da das gelände von denen ist. versicherung wird entweder (nehme ich an!) über den club laufen (für die mitglieder) oder du schließt sozusagen eine ab, indem du die karte kaufst.


----------



## kindergartenkin (9. September 2010)

ok 
dann müsste man sich mal schlau machen wie man da beitreten kann/muss ... würde das ganze projekt ja auch unterstützen. 
super sache jedenfalls


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (9. September 2010)

Hi

also versicherungstechnisch wird das ganze von der neu ins Leben gerufenen Radabteilung vom Tuspo Heroldsberg übernommen, Zaun steht noch keiner aber 4 befahrbare Hügel stehen schon, alles andere ist noch im Aufbau. Ob der Park dann das komplette Gelände von Schwan Stabilo einnehmen wird ist noch nicht abzusehen. Die Jungs von den Dirtbikern Heroldsberg Ackern auf jeden Fall fleißig an dem Park und testen gleich jeden neu erbauten Hügel (hab da schon ein paar mal zugesehen). Bei Mitgliederfragen sollte man eher vor Ort einen "Baumeister" fragen, denn die Jungs lassen kein schönes Wetter aus um weiterzumachen.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (14. September 2010)

Und hier mal ein paar Pics 






















Also wie man sieht alles noch sehr im Bau


----------



## player599 (14. September 2010)

schaut ja echt gut aus! hast du dich informiert was die mitgliedschaft kostet? ich komm da nur sehr selten vorbei... ist die straße direkt daneben die vom bahnhof oben kommt?


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (14. September 2010)

Hi, 
Mitgliedschaft hab ich kan Plan, evtl trifft man ja mal einen von denen hier im Forum. Die Straße was auf dem Bild zu erkennen ist geht von der Verbindungsstraße Heroldsberg-Kalchreuth kurz nach dem Ortschild Heroldsberg links zum Reitstall, ist direkt hinter Schwan Stabilo


----------



## Grieche (24. September 2010)

Hi
also der Park ist wie schon gesehen im Bau.
Es wird Tagesmitgliedschaften geben welche dann wahrscheinlich so 2 euro kosten werden.
Gelände wird, so hoffen wir dieses jahr nicht mehr umzäunt, da wir sonst ja mit dem Baggern usw. nimmer gescheit draufkommen.
Mehr bzw. genauere details kann ich ab anfang Oktober geben.

gruß vom griechen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HappyGhost (17. April 2011)

sagt mal weiß jemand wann es an der Baustelle weiter geht? Weil haben ja schon April


----------



## Grieche (18. April 2011)

Sollte Ende April, Anfang Mai weitergehen!
Werd bescheid geben, wenns weiter geht


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (18. April 2011)

Hab mich auch schon gewundert, bei dem schönen Wetter


----------



## Grieche (27. Juni 2011)

Samstag 02.7.2011 ist es endlich soweit, die Bagger rollen bei uns an den Stabilo-Trails in Heroldsberg und wir würden uns sehr über fleißige und zahlreiche Helfer, die am besten mit Schaufel kommen freuen!!!
Für ein paar Getränke und Essen wird gesorgt!
hoffentlich bis Samstag

grüße Niko

hier nochmal die Adresse:
90562 Heroldsberg
Kalchreuther Weg gleich nachm SchwanStabilo auf der linke Seite


----------



## Lorenz-gr88 (2. August 2011)

Ich bin da vor ein paar Wochen mal bei ner längeren Tour von Erlangen aus vorbeigekommen.
Da sah es leider noch so aus wie auf den Bildern von letztem Herbst.
Die schon stehenden Tables fand ich beim kurz drüberrollen aber etwas (zu) steil/kurz. 
Aber wirklich beurteilen kann ich das sowieso nicht - ich fahr halt eher technische Touren als Dirt-Sprünge...
Vllt sind die so zum Tricks üben aber sogar besser.
Ein Step-up (mit weicher Landung) wäre da optimal.
Haben sich hier in Er auch mal einige einfach aus nem Haufen Aushub auf ner Baustelle gebaut - is aber mittlerweile natürlich schon wieder weggebaggert... 

Wie weit seid ihr jetzt?
Ist eigentlich auch ein Pumptrack geplant, oder sogar schon fertig?
Dann würde ich auf jeden Fall mal wieder vorbeischauen.

 Also lohnt sich die Anfahrt von Erlangen?


----------



## Grieche (2. August 2011)

Also zum Glück siehts nicht mehr so aus wie auf den Bildern.
Es stehen 3 Lines wovon 2 fahrbar sind. Bei der Großen müssen wir noch weng was änder, da man über den zweiten Double ( ca. 5m) nicht ganz drüber kommt...
Wer immer Aktuell informiert sein möchte, sucht am besten auf Facebook mal nach " Stabilo Trails".
Pumptrack ist in Überlegung, aber zuerst werden jetzt mal die 3 Lines perfekt gemacht.
Platz und erde haben wir aber noch genügend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lorenz-gr88 (3. August 2011)

Sieht auf jeden Fall schon mal viel besser aus 

Etwas Schatten wäre an so sonnigen Tagen wie heute aber noch echt gut...


----------



## Grieche (3. August 2011)

Hehe, den Schatten wünsch ich mir auch schon länger.
Wird auf jedenfall kommen!


----------



## malmöö (5. August 2011)

saugut etz seh ich endlich auch mal was vom park  müsste man ja echt mal auf ne kleinen tour vorbeischaun ^^


----------



## gypsygirl (14. Februar 2012)

@ Grieche

Ist der Dirtpark jetzt im Winter schon befahrbar oder isses zu eisig?


----------



## Grieche (14. Februar 2012)

Offiziell ist der Park noch eine Baustelle.
Eigentlich "dürfen" nur Vereinsmitglieder fahren.
Aber wie das ja immer so ist kein Zaun drum usw....
Zu eisig ist es wenn nur an den Fingern.Am letzten We waren paar am fahren, wobei ich glaub das es spätestens ende der woche,wenn es noch ein wenig wärmer wird zu Schlammig wird.


----------



## HappyGhost (14. Februar 2015)

was ist eigentlich aus dem Park geworden? Hab heute mal vorbei geschaut, da sieht es aus, als wäre da schon lange keiner mehr gefahren.


----------



## pixelschubser (22. Februar 2015)

vielleicht nach Lauf gehen?
http://gosportplatz.de/0258120/Bikepark_Lauf


----------



## HappyGhost (23. Februar 2015)

hab ich garnicht mitbekommen, das dort ein Park gebaut wurde. Ha da hab ich doch gleich wieder was wo ich im Frühjahr mal vorbei schauen kann.


----------



## Grieche (22. April 2015)

Nach fast zwei jahren Pause kann man wieder rollen an den Stabilo Trails.


----------

